# Talk to myself too much



## Shockjaw (Aug 2, 2012)

I talk to myself way too much. 

It's weird, I'll just be walking around, and in my head I get lost in a situation I make up. It's hard to explain. I just think it, and I become so involve with it I stop paying attention to everything around me. I start talking back to the people that are in that situation. 

Is something wrong with me?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I do something similar to that. When Im thinking about a conversation I might have or am worried about, Ill say things out loud as if I were having that conversation. I really don't think its anything to worry about. As long as youre not doing it all the time or really thinking people are there when theyre not.


----------



## Janx (Jul 5, 2013)

Everyone does this sometimes or often, social anxiety or not. I often imagine scenarios in my head and sometimes get totally distracted by them playing out in my mind for several minutes. It's totally normal to imagine a situation. It would be a problem if you thought the those situations were real, losing touch with reality. It sounds to me like you're just a deep thinker, not crazy.


----------



## moringa (Jul 8, 2013)

I think it's a natural mechanism meant to compensate for the of lack of social interaction / meaningful communication in your life (if that's indeed the case?). If anything, it's healthy- but obviously not as healthy as having actual conversations with people. Also, it's not as rare as you might think. So, on one hand, it's good for your psyche, but on the other hand, it may minimize one's desire to participate in the real world and it may substitute real interaction with imagined one. I was going to experiment with this once and reduce the amount of imagined scenarios as much as possible to see if it would make me want to interact with people more.


----------



## WintersEpilogue (Jul 7, 2013)

haha! I do this all the time.


----------



## Zayming (Jul 9, 2013)

I do this all the time.


----------



## DementedFuschia (Feb 16, 2013)

The only time I talk to myself is in my sleep...which is something that I do frequently. I don't think you're abnormal though. My mom talks to herself so often, it creeps me out a bit..but it helps her sort out her thoughts I guess.


----------



## silent but not deadly (Feb 23, 2011)

Me too, everyone thinks i`m crackers.


----------



## sheblushed (Dec 29, 2012)

I googled this like a year ago because I was worried but a lot of people do it. But yeah, i think people with SA do it more.


----------



## roadwarrior48 (Jun 23, 2013)

Shockjaw said:


> I talk to myself way too much.
> 
> It's weird, I'll just be walking around, and in my head I get lost in a situation I make up. It's hard to explain. I just think it, and I become so involve with it I stop paying attention to everything around me. I start talking back to the people that are in that situation.
> 
> Is something wrong with me?


*****
I used to do this when I was a teen. It wasn't a mental-health issue for me, I think I was just so incredibly bored or lonely or anxious that I'd start thinking of scenarios or stuff, that was (not always) but often better than my then situation. It stopped though, as I became more active and got a life. (Not saying you don't have a life. I have no idea.)

If it gets out of control, I'd talk to a dr. about it though. Or if you're really feeling it's out of control already go see someone... If you feel really disconnected from your surroundings or the people around you, that's not a good thing.....

Good luck.


----------



## bibio32 (Jun 17, 2013)

Shockjaw said:


> I talk to myself way too much.
> 
> It's weird, I'll just be walking around, and in my head I get lost in a situation I make up. It's hard to explain. I just think it, and I become so involve with it I stop paying attention to everything around me. I start talking back to the people that are in that situation.
> 
> Is something wrong with me?


oh my god. i do this all the time. i was just thinking about it earlier. i don't think anything is wrong with you i think it's a good way to figure things out in your head. most people don't get it but whatever. i was ridiculed a ton in elementary school for doing it iv'e got it to where i respond in my head though. makes it easier to do it unnoticed that's for sure.


----------



## Bazz79 (Jul 11, 2013)

Yep, I am doing this constantly. Sometimes I pull myself out of it and remind myself that there is noone else here and other times I just roll with it. My parents know about it and they are cool, I don't really see anyone else so I get away with it.

I can remember when I was younger the local 'crazy lady' nearby. I would watch her talking to herself and wonder what she would have to say, being as she would already know about it....if that makes sense. Now though, I understand her and don't think she was crazy at all.


----------



## SapphireMeadow (Feb 8, 2011)

I do this all the time.  I don't really consider it a bad thing though because 1. I mostly do it when thinking about how I wanna say stuff when I have to talk to my boss or something. I also do it when I wanna tell someone off for something, I do it in my head and then I get the satisfaction of actually doing it without getting myself into any trouble. So it works for me in this way. AND 2. The other times when I do it and I'm just imagining random stuff it really helps with my writing/artwork. I use to feel guilty when it would just be random fantasies but then I discovered that it was helping me with my character development skills and I don't see it as so much of a waist anymore  I still have to make sure I don't let it interfere with impotent things, like work. But other than that it's fine.

I think it's fine for you too, I mean you seem to realize that it's not real which means your not schizo. And as long as it's not to the point you think you might get in trouble at work or somewhere because of it, you shouldn't worry about it. Is just how creative people cope with reality


----------



## AnxietyGirlx (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm obsessed with the conversations I have in my head to the point where I don't do anything at all. I could sit all day and worry myself to no end.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I was just doing that this morning while i was playing madden! i dont have conversations like hey! hey how are you, just more of like talking about issues and........ yeah im crazy


----------



## midersque (Jun 13, 2013)

That is literally me everyday, at every possible time of the day. Even during school. I cannot help it. I believe it is called Maladaptive Daydreaming. I even make up personalities that I become during these sessions, and I even end up dating the characters sometimes. I basically live in many worlds. Its nice. Its a nice escape from reality. But I don't think its healthy in my case because I do it so often. But its okay. Atleast with me.


----------



## dioscuri2 (Jul 9, 2013)

I talk to myself too, especially when I'm at work trying to work out a problem.


----------



## Aquisse (May 31, 2013)

that's bugged me a lot lol. If people are in the house i whisper it... i've noticed that i will ask a question in my head but don't notice it, and answer it out loud to myself as if someone else is there.

yesterday i went to wash my hands and said something about the soap... to who?!!? who cares! i don't know why I do it. 

I also get lost in a scenario I set up in my mind and start talking out loud about it, I can't seem to stop very easily.


----------



## lordseshomaru86 (Aug 13, 2013)

I always warn people beforehand if they're going to be around me alot: I will talk, argue or scream alot to myself, don't be concerned it's nothing YOU have to worry about


----------



## H8PPLNDGS (Mar 15, 2013)

It's more common than you think. Especially when stressed you may catch people talking/muttering to themselves a bit more or even talking to others but not fully engaging in a communicative convo. Others try to just keep these things in mind and not think out loud.

Then you have people who sing and/or whistle out loud without any music playing etc. 

The only time when it seems to bother me for instance is if the person is having an angry and violent self convo then proceeds to insult or even attack people.


----------



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

I have convos in my head and maybe mouth the words I'm saying but not around other people. Also if I'm nervous in the street (cause there's busy traffic or something) I might start singing very quietly or just mouthing the words) but I hope people just think I'm singing to myself.

It's probably only a problem when you're rushing around ranting in a loud, angry way: I passed a young man last week who was partially running and ranting angrily at the ground, "I'll get them... I'll make them pay! >:-C " I felt bad for him cause he probably has a severe mental illness, but I hope he didn't kill anyone.


----------



## Kimonosan (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah I use it as kind of a coping thing when I am worried about something or when I am in a situation that makes me super uncomfortable. Also it is good for pep talks when I feel the fear coming on. I think you are okay as many of the previous commentors have said.


----------



## Wulfgar (Aug 23, 2013)

I usually do this when I go for long walks by myself at the river a few miles from my house but I always stop when I see people walking on the trail ahead of me because im sure it would look strange...although I really dont consider it "talking to myself" its more like just thinking out loud in a really quiet voice(so no one can hear) or just having mock conversations to practice for when im in REAL social situations...I find long walks alone combined with thinking out loud to be somewhat therapeutic..


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

I do this a lot. I would talk to myself in my mind and then reply to myself.


----------



## invisiblegirl82 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi, I do this as well and im quite worried about it as I feel it impacts on my life. I think because I am not happy in my own life I make up scenarios where I am someone else or a more confident version of myself and then I play these scenarios out in my head. In a way I think day dreaming is harmless but sometimes I do this at work/ in front of other people and then sometimes people will say what you laughing at/looking at or who are you talking to? and then I wonder if they think im crazy and I wonder just how much I say out loud. Im not sure if I need to talk to my doctor about it but find it quite embarrassing!


----------



## blasteen (Sep 1, 2013)

I guess, it's OK, the problem usually comes when you lose a track of what goes on in your mind, that is when uncontrolled thoughts start coming to your head and by the time you know it, your down and depressed and ever more anxious


----------

